# Freshly Rolled by SVB!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

My latest creations. My signature is the twisted, uncut foot. Also have the shaggy foot "A" and the barber pole (first one, gotta keep trying)! If you ever need a cigar roller and are either near Tampa or will pay my way to where you live, I am your guy!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet! They look awesome! I wish I could do that!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool brother


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great stuff there!!!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet, I will be in Tampa over the 4th of July maybe we can meet and share some sticks. Flint


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool, next time I'm near Tamp we should hook up for a herf....


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Those look great SVB. I would love to try one sometime. I have family down in Dunedin so maybe next time I go out there I'll look you up! Until then keep up the good work!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Job bro


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

They all look very tasty!!!


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats sweet, I would love to learn how to role my own. I am always a big fan of building my own things. Looks like you've got the cigar creation down pretty well. They look tasty!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats freakin sweet. a skill that will never die!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive - would love to learn how someday (but not too many rollers in central NJ!)


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I was at a convention at a Hilton Hotel in Central FL. about five years ago...they had paid for a guy to set up a stand and hand roll cigars for the guests that were attending the convention. With the right advertisement you could made some great money on the weekends!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Truly an art form! I tried my hand at a La Gloria rolling event late last year. A master roller makes it look so easy. After we all rolled our cigars and the judging started, I got a lesson in what to look for in a properly rolled stick. 

Nothing like a freshly-rolled cigar - nice job!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

How long have you been rolling? Do you do it all, filler, binder, and wrapper or do you get the cigars pre-rolled without the wrapper. I ask because everytime I have seen somebody rolling at an event thats how they do it. You said in another post you do this on your own. Is it hard getting good tobaccoto roll? What are the ones above as far as filler, binder and wrapper?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

They look awesome, how do they smoke?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

you got skill there...i wish i could do that


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

That's very cool, a skill I wish I had for sure!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome! Do you teach others your craft?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> I was at a convention at a Hilton Hotel in Central FL. about five years ago...they had paid for a guy to set up a stand and hand roll cigars for the guests that were attending the convention. With the right advertisement you could made some great money on the weekends!


That is the plan! I work full time as a banker (commercial credit analyst); however, with a 15 month old and now twins on the way (woohoo!) my wife will be quitting her job in a few month and we will need the extra money.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> How long have you been rolling? Do you do it all, filler, binder, and wrapper or do you get the cigars pre-rolled without the wrapper. I ask because everytime I have seen somebody rolling at an event thats how they do it. You said in another post you do this on your own. Is it hard getting good tobaccoto roll? What are the ones above as far as filler, binder and wrapper?


I have been doing and toying with the idea for about a year. But actual physical rolling time has been about three months of 2 hours a day (not a continuous three months, but a couple of weekly runs, etc.). Gets hard when you have a family and a full time job. Plus it was difficult to get all the materials at the same time. But now that I have everything and the right connections (the hardest part!) I am rolling more often. Plus I have a bunch of weddings and events coming up now.

Yes I devein the wrappers, I bunch the filler, I apply the binder (by hand not by machine), I press them (wood mold and cast iron press), and I wrap them. After my event this weekend, I will post more pics so you can get a better idea.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

matt257 said:


> They look awesome, how do they smoke?


I will smoke one this weekend and take pictures along the way. They are an even burning, medium bodied smoke with dominican and nicaraguan filler, an ecuadorian binder, and the shade grown yellow wrapper.

I did a cigar rolling presentation for Cusano Cigars, as they are looking to use me for their local cigar events. Imagine that!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

doblemaduro said:


> Awesome! Do you teach others your craft?


I could, but I still have much to learn. Let me just say that it helps living near tampa/ybor, as there are a bunch of skilled cigar artisans up there (mainly ybor).


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

SVB said:


> I will smoke one this weekend and take pictures along the way. They are an even burning, medium bodied smoke with dominican and nicaraguan filler, an ecuadorian binder, and the shade grown yellow wrapper.
> 
> I did a cigar rolling presentation for Cusano Cigars, as they are looking to use me for their local cigar events. Imagine that!


Look forward to the pics :biggrin: They sound tasty!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Those look pretty good to Squid®...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

man theres a talent...nice work...congrats on the extra kiddos.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Awsome!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

man those look great!!!! you are gifted! is that something you picked up yourself, or are you trained?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> How long have you been rolling? Do you do it all, filler, binder, and wrapper or do you get the cigars pre-rolled without the wrapper. I ask because everytime I have seen somebody rolling at an event thats how they do it. You said in another post you do this on your own. Is it hard getting good tobaccoto roll? What are the ones above as far as filler, binder and wrapper?


Most people that roll at events do bring al arge number of Pre-rolled cigars. Mainly because it takes a while to press them and people don't want to wait an hour before they can start smoking.

SVB..you have a PM coming...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

guado said:


> Most people that roll at events do bring al arge number of Pre-rolled cigars. Mainly because it takes a while to press them and people don't want to wait an hour before they can start smoking.
> 
> SVB..you have a PM coming...


That's the way I have always seen it done, and knew and understand why. I just want more details on his cigars.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> That's the way I have always seen it done, and knew and understand why. I just want more details on his cigars.


Reread some of my replies and see if they answer your questions tx!

If not, fire away!

PS - It is illegal to pass out the cigar rolled at the event (per ATF) which is why you must bring them pre rolled. Those who pass them out are most likely breaking the law (but only if an ATF agent sees!)


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

cooljcadetman said:


> man those look great!!!! you are gifted! is that something you picked up yourself, or are you trained?


I have loved cigars since I was 7. I picked up a few training videos that have been out there for some time (including Steve Abel cigar rolling kit from 1999), but also met up with a master roller in Ybor to get some precision refinements. Once you know the insider basics, its just "PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!"

It really elevates my love and understanding of cigars!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SVB said:


> Reread some of my replies and see if they answer your questions tx!
> 
> If not, fire away!
> 
> PS - It is illegal to pass out the cigar rolled at the event (per ATF) which is why you must bring them pre rolled. Those who pass them out are most likely breaking the law (but only if an ATF agent sees!)


Sorry bout that, I replyed from an email on my Blackberry and didn't see your early post where you answered my question. Thanks for all the details, sounds awesome!


----------

